# Classifieds Rules - Please Read Before Posting



## Alex

While the Member Classifieds section is FREE to MarshallForum members, we expect them to follow these Rules:

- Post personal items for sale only. No third party ads or commercial ads of any kind are allowed in this section, unless approved by the Administrator.

- Include pricing and pictures of each item you're selling. Classified threads without a price tag will end up being pulled.

- Keep all FS/FT Threads brief, accurate and easy to read. For example: "FS: 1987 Marshall Jubilee - Excellent Condition - $1,500"

- Do not post negative comments in a seller's thread. Period. 

- If your item was sold, let us know by posting in your thread. You can also ask a mod to close or remove your thread.

- If you have an eBay, Craigslist or Reverb listing, please post in the eBay Deals section.

MarshallForum has no affiliation with any businesses using this section, nor is responsible in any way for any transactions taking place as a result of these ads.

All transactions and business are to be conducted privately between parties and should not take place on this site.

No third party ads or commercial ads of any kind are allowed in this section, unless approved by the Administrator.


----------

